# Working-line GSD trainers in MD/VA



## Scott Black (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello all,

I am currently looking to get working line GSD. I have not yet decided on a breeder, but I do know that I intend to do a good bit of training (both myself and professional). I am very interested in getting into both obedience/IPO training and events, so am looking to find a top-tier trainer that can do the following:

- Assist in the early puppy training, as well as my personal education
- Be able to take the older pup/young dog and do more intensive in-house training (1-2 months)
- Be able to assist/train both me and the dog in IPO and similar training/events once a solid baseline of training has been accomplished

I live in the Rockville, MD area and would like to find someone within an hour or so of me. I am not apposed to sending my dog to an out-of-state trainer if they are really top-shelf (if no such trainers are local), but again...local would be better. So, please let me know of any recommendations you might have...also, if you know of a breeder/trainer that would be optimal...I already have one on my list (Dennis & Carolina Johnson with Johnson-Haus German Shepards).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Warkonhaus has two amazing litters due in March. Top working lines. I have a daughter of one of the females bred. She's in State College PA. Amazing trainer.

I responded to your other thread with clubs near you. You should ask a mod to combine your threads.

Howard County Working Dog club - works with Beth Bradley and Ryan White (Columbia)
Alexandria Schutzhund Verein - Marty Segretto (Leesburg VA)

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/re...19&cm=02&re=ne


__________________


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you want to housebreak and do puppy training?


----------



## Scott Black (Feb 15, 2019)

I do plan on doing the early training (housebreaking, basic obedience etc). However, once the pup gets to maybe 8/9 months I would like to involve a professional to help me take the dog to a higher level, then again when the dog is 1.5/2 years old.


----------



## Scott Black (Feb 15, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Warkonhaus has two amazing litters due in March. Top working lines. I have a daughter of one of the females bred. She's in State College PA. Amazing trainer.
> 
> I responded to your other thread with clubs near you. You should ask a mod to combine your threads.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Scott Black said:


> I do plan on doing the early training (housebreaking, basic obedience etc). However, once the pup gets to maybe 8/9 months I would like to involve a professional to help me take the dog to a higher level, then again when the dog is 1.5/2 years old.


Well, IPO requires regular training, not sporadic months apart. You can send them away for training but the bond, which is very strong, is with the handler. You need to find a club and put the training in yourself with the professional involved from the start. 

This is my second dog so I was able to do a lot of the training myself so far but she's just 6 months and is started with heeling, sits, downs, about turns, send outs, blind search and retrieves. At 6 months. 

And the foundation you put on them is so important. The sits and downs precise. If you teach them as you would just for a pet dog, you'll have to correct that later. So find a breeder and a club and plan on training yourself without sending them for boarding.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Scott Black said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am currently looking to get working line GSD. I have not yet decided on a breeder, but I do know that I intend to do a good bit of training (both myself and professional). I am very interested in getting into both obedience/IPO training and events, so am looking to find a top-tier trainer that can do the following:
> 
> ...


Hey Rockville! I'm a town over in North Potomac, probably minutes from you. My breeder gave me a name...Steve House with Tri-City Schutzhund Verein. I don't know anything about him. All I know is my dog's sire is training with him. She wanted me to train with him. I just haven't had time to do that...things have come up with travel and family health issues. My breeder's daughter trains (either IPO or Schutzhund) somewhere in NOVA...I don't know with who or where. Some other GSD owner told me Joyce with Misty Ridge Schutzhund is pretty good. Again, I don't know anything about her. I wanted to do the training myself (nothing more rewarding than seeing your dog do what you want it to do) but I've reluctantly decided to do a board and train when I couldn't find a decent board for a trip coming up in 1.5 weeks...2 birds with 1 stone. Anyway, good luck and I wish you the best in finding the right dog for you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

tc68 said:


> Hey Rockville! I'm a town over in North Potomac, probably minutes from you. My breeder gave me a name...Steve House with Tri-City Schutzhund Verein. I don't know anything about him. All I know is my dog's sire is training with him. She wanted me to train with him. I just haven't had time to do that...things have come up with travel and family health issues. My breeder's daughter trains (either IPO or Schutzhund) somewhere in NOVA...I don't know with who or where. Some other GSD owner told me Joyce with Misty Ridge Schutzhund is pretty good. Again, I don't know anything about her. I wanted to do the training myself (nothing more rewarding than seeing your dog do what you want it to do) but I've reluctantly decided to do a board and train when I couldn't find a decent board for a trip coming up in 1.5 weeks...2 birds with 1 stone. Anyway, good luck and I wish you the best in finding the right dog for you.


Joyce is the breeder for my two GSDs. I've not worked IGP with the club on her property since it is too long of a drive for me...but I have visited a friend there during a trial. They have a very nice area to work and a warm clean clubhouse...and trust me, that is a very good thing because you'll be out in the weather a lot!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Steve House trains at a friend of mine's facility in Frederick, MD. She asked me to come out and train with him, but cautioned he's a little "old fashioned" in training methods. She mentioned he has helped train a few national competitors. Since my plan with Steel is to do APA, I didn't take her up on the offer and continue my borderline 3 hour drive to work with Armin Winkler in Palmyra, VA on the weekends. :smile2: Hopefully someone else has more info on him for you.


Marty Segretto - We have a guy who is training with Armin now that was with Mr. Segretto's club. His dog went to IPO3 and he's only 3 years old. I think he's only with us now because of APA since that's what I see him working on when I go.


Howard County Working Dog Club is a viable option. I'm considering going out for a seminar to watch. I've pointed a few people in that direction around where I live (Severn, MD). Go, watch, talk to Karen Decker and get a feel for the place.


Best of luck in your adventures!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Katsugsd said:


> Steve House trains at a friend of mine's facility in Frederick, MD. She asked me to come out and train with him, but cautioned he's a little "old fashioned" in training methods. She mentioned he has helped train a few national competitors. Since my plan with Steel is to do APA, I didn't take her up on the offer and continue my borderline 3 hour drive to work with Armin Winkler in Palmyra, VA on the weekends. :smile2: Hopefully someone else has more info on him for you.
> 
> 
> Marty Segretto - We have a guy who is training with Armin now that was with Mr. Segretto's club. His dog went to IPO3 and he's only 3 years old. I think he's only with us now because of APA since that's what I see him working on when I go.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I heard about Steve House also. Apparently, you can't even get your foot in the door if you don't have a strong safe crate in your car for your dog...which is probably a good idea anyway. But it may be a little too strict for some people. I didn't know he trains up in Frederick. I heard he works in Kensington. Maybe I heard wrong.




car2ner said:


> Joyce is the breeder for my two GSDs. I've not worked IGP with the club on her property since it is too long of a drive for me...but I have visited a friend there during a trial. They have a very nice area to work and a warm clean clubhouse...and trust me, that is a very good thing because you'll be out in the weather a lot!


The person that had trained with Joyce told me that she is a "tough lady but she knows her stuff." Those are her exact words.

To the OP: So there are 2-3 options right there. Reach out to them and see if you can sit in on a couple of their sessions and you can judge for yourself which style/personality you like best. They may even recommend good GSD breeders for you.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Yeah, that's what I heard about Steve House also. Apparently, you can't even get your foot in the door if you don't have a strong safe crate in your car for your dog...which is probably a good idea anyway. But it may be a little too strict for some people. I didn't know he trains up in Frederick. I heard he works in Kensington. Maybe I heard wrong.



You probably heard right. Marie Donahue of z Rodina Straze GSDs has him come out to her facility in Frederick, MD on certain days. He was there last weekend both days that I know of (both of my female's siblings went). I'm sure he has his own facility, though. My dogs are crated in my truck while we wait our turn with Armin. At the end of the day, I do feel a bit bad since they're been cooped up all day, but it is what it is and isn't an every day thing anyways.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I'll recommend my dog's breeder. Amy breeds wonderful working dogs. https://www.hausmorrisson.com/
For IPO training I'll recommend Karen Decker in Columbia MD, she hosts the Ryan White/Beth Bradley seminar and is a student of Beth's. Private lessons available. https://pupsdogobedience.com/


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Since you are so close to Dennis at Johnsonhaus, I would call and make arrangements to visit his kennel, check out his dogs and ask about upcoming breedings and what type of dogs he expects those breedings to produce. I don't know him, but he has been breeding working line GSDs for some time now and from what I have seen, breeds from some nice dogs. I'd look at Rodina Straze also. I'm not endorsing these kennels, but it is a good place to start without having to travel long distances. You can start to see some dogs doing some obedience and bite work and start to get a feel for what you like. I'd do the same for the kennel posted above, as it looks like all three kennels are only about a half hour away from you.


----------

